# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  مفهوم ومبادئ ضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد (مصـــر)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مفهوم ومبادئ ضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد

أولاً : مفهوم ضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد:

          يمكن النظر إلى مبادرة تطبيق سياسات ضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد في مصر على أنه نقلة نوعية غير مسبوقة في مسيرة تطوير التعليم بمختلف أنواعه ومؤسساته وفقا للمعايير القياسية العالمية وبما يحافظ على هوية الأمة لمقابلة توقعات المستفيدين النهائيين والمجتمع، وذلك باعتبار أن التعليم هو عماد التنمية والتقدم. وتنطوي هذه المبادرة فى مضمونها العام على التطوير والتحديث المستمر للتعليم في مصر. ويتضمن هذا الجزء من الدليل كل من مفهوم ومبادئ ضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد.

(1) ضمان جودة التعليم: يقصد بضمان جودة التعليم تلك العملية الخاصة بالتحقق من أن المعايير الأكاديمية المتوافقة مع رسالة المؤسسة التعليمية قد تم تحديدها وتعريفها وتحقيقها على النحو الذي يتوافق مع المعايير المناظرة لها سواء على المستوى القومي أو العالمي، وان مستوى جودة فرص التعلم والبحث العلمي والمشاركة المجتمعية وتنمية البيئة تعتبر ملائمة أو تفوق توقعات كافة أنواع المستفيدين النهائيين من الخدمات التي تقدمها المؤسسة التعليمية.

 (2) الاعتماد: يقصد بالاعتماد تلك العملية المنهجية التي تهدف إلى تمكين المؤسسات التعليمية من الحصول على صفة متميزة، وهوية معترف بها محلياً ودولياً والتي تعكس بوضوح نجاحها في تطبيق استراتيجيات وسياسات وإجراءات فعالة لتحسين الجودة في عملياتها وأنشطتها ومخرجاتها بما يقابل أو يفوق توقعات المستفيدين النهائيين ويحقق مستويات عالية من رضائهم. وفى ضوء ذلك فانه يمكن تعريف الاعتماد للمؤسسات التعليمية في مصر على النحو التالي: 

"الاعتراف الذي تمنحه الهيئة القومية لضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد للمؤسسة التعليمية إذا تمكنت من إثبات أن لديها القدرة المؤسسية، وتحقق الفاعلية التعليمية وفقاً للمعايير المعتمدة والمعلنة من الهيئة، ولديها من الأنظمة المتطورة التي تضمن التحسين والتعزيز المستمر للجودة"

ثانياً: مبادئ عملية ضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد:

          هناك مبادئ أساسية لعملية ضمان جودة التعليم والاعتماد وهى مستوحاة من النظم والممارسات الجيدة لضمان جودة التعليم ويجب مراعاتها في التطبيق العملي سواء من الهيئة أو من المؤسسات التعليمية:

    الاهتمام بالمستفيد الأساسي (الطالب) والعناية به والحرص على تحقيق مستويات عالية من رضائه من خلال تحقيق احتياجاته ورغباته وتوقعاته.
    القيادة والحوكمة الموجهة بالفكر والتخطيط الاستراتيجي والموضوعية والشفافية والعدالة.
    نمط الإدارة الديمقراطية ،التي تعتمد المشاركة الفعالة لكافة الأطراف ذات المصلحة وتستخدم التفويض والتمكين في سلطات اتخاذ القرارات وتتقبل النقد.
    الابتكار والإبداع بغرض التغيير الهادف والتحسين والتطوير المستمر.
    الاستقلالية بما يضمن احترام المؤسسة التعليمية ومسؤوليتها في إدارة عملياتها وأنشطتها الأكاديمية والإدارية.
    الالتزام وعدم التخلي عن المسؤوليات والواجبات التي تحددها الأدوار الخاصة بالمؤسسات أو الأفراد.
    التعلم المستمر من جانب المؤسسة والمعتمد على الاستفادة من الخبرات المتراكمة وتقبل الأفكار الجديدة والانفتاح على العالم>
    المنافع المتبادلة بين جميع الأطراف ذات العلاقة بالمؤسسة التعليمية من طلاب وأعضاء هيئة تدريس ومعاونيهم وعاملين والأطراف المجتمعية.
    الاهتمام بالعمليات التشغيلية والفنية في المؤسسة ،التي تقوم بإنتاج الخدمات التعليمية والبحثية والمجتمعية.
     الاهتمام بالتغذية المرتدة والحرص على جمع المعلومات وتوثيقها ،لتفهم ردود الأفعال والاستفادة منها لتحسين وتطوير مخرجات النظام المؤسسي.

المصدر
http://www.naqaae.eg/about-naqaae/co...editation.html

----------

